# What Is The Best Type Of Cardio To Burn Fat Faster?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The simple answer to this question can boil down to a number of complicated factors, but let’s shoot straight, it really boils down to one question: Which type do you want to do? Unless you’re stepping on stage or getting ready for a photo shoot in a few weeks, then one of the key factors [...]

*Read More...*


----------

